# Icone par type de fichiers avec 10.4



## cirdan (21 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'aime bien la fonction de Mac OSX de pouvoir par copier coller changer l'ic&#244;ne de chacun de ses fichiers.

Mais je me demande s'il est possible de le faire par type de fichiers!?

Par exemple, tous les fichiers avec l'extension .tpl, appliquer cette ic&#244;ne x.

Est-ce possible? Si oui, comment?

Merci


----------



## apenspel (21 Septembre 2007)

Si tes .tpl font l'objet d'un group sp&#233;cifique dans Spotlight, &#231;a devrait &#234;tre possible gr&#226;ce &#224; Finder Icon.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Septembre 2007)

de maniere globale
normalement pour beaucoup d'icones tu n'as besoin de rien de special , c'est dans ton Mac

exemple

tu souhaite que tes  avi s'ouvrent avec VLC 
tu selectionnes un avi , command I 
ouvrir avec  , tu choisis VLC
"appliquer &#224; tous fichiers de ce type"

et l&#224; , normalement tous tes fichiers avi ont une icone VLC
(il arrive parfois que non , mais c'est un d&#233;tail)

ce principe est valable pour toute icone( g&#233;nerique d'une appli)  et toute appli


----------



## cirdan (21 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Merci de vos r&#233;ponses mais ce n'est pas tout &#224; fait cela.

Ce n'est pas un groupe Spotlight ou de vouloir l'icone d'une application pour un type de fichiers.



D&#233;pendamment du logiciel que j'utilise pour enregistrer le fichier, chaque logiciel met une icone diff&#233;rente pour un fichier de m&#234;me extension.

Je voudrais que quelque soit le logiciel cr&#233;ateur, par exemple, que tous mes fichiers d'extension .tpl utilise l'ic&#244;ne (.icns) que j'ai cr&#233;&#233;.

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (21 Septembre 2007)

Ah mais ca c'est autre chose que tu n'avais pas pr&#233;cis&#233;e dans le post cr&#233;ateur

tu veux appliquer ton icone
l&#224; c'est moins &#233;vident

S'il s'agit de fichiers persos cela ne devrait pas poser de soucis
( D'ailleurs tu as un moyen simple de verifier tu mets ton icone perso sur un de ces fichiers  , ca passe? probable)

Ensuite si ca passe faudra que tu fasses 
-soit un script ( automator -worflow par exemple)
-soit passer par un utilitaire quelconque qui fasse une modif en masse
-soit terminal: il est possible qu'une commande terminal existe pour ca

*Si par contre pour X raisons une appli "impose " son icone l&#224; faut grenouiller du cot&#233; des logiciels de modifs icone en dur ( section costumisation)


----------



## Paski.pne (21 Septembre 2007)

Beaucoup d'applications ont dans leurs ressources un lot d'icônes correspondant chacune aux différents formats de fichiers qu'elles sont capables de générer (.jpg, .tiff, .png, .mov, .mpg, etc.). Pour qu'un même type de format de fichier possède la même icône et cela indépendamment de l'application utilisée pour le générer, il faut modifier les ressources de toutes les applications générant ce format (comme suggéré par pascalformac cela relève de la customisation).

Tu vas avoir deux façon de faire la chose :
- Utiliser un utilitaire payant appelé CandyBar, qui permet de modifier les ressources icônes d'une application
- Effectuer manuellement le remplacement de l'icône correspondant au format pour toutes les applis concernées. Cela se fait via un clic-droit sur l'icône de l'appli dans le dossier Applications, puis Afficher le contenu du paquet et aller à Contents/Resources et là trouver l'icône à remplacer.


----------



## cirdan (22 Septembre 2007)

Merci de vos r&#233;ponses et des pr&#233;cisions.

Je vais regarder pour CandyBar.

Aussi, l'id&#233;e du terminal me plais bien, quelqu'un pourrais m'expliquer comment?

Ainsi, je pourrais me programmer un AppleScript qui trouve tous les fichiers .tpl d'un dossier et qu'il remplace leurs ic&#244;nes par mon ic&#244;ne .incs que j'ai cr&#233;&#233; via un sell script dans mon script AppleScript.

Merci encore


----------



## cirdan (22 Septembre 2007)

Sur macupdate.com, j'ai trouv&#233; l'application IconIt.
http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/8839/iconit-x#descContainer_link

Il s'installe &#224; droite dans le menu du haut et tu choisis ton dossier d'ic&#244;nes.
Ensuite tu s&#233;lectionne tous les fichiers que tu d&#233;sires changer d'ic&#244;ne et dans le menu de Iconlt tu clique sur l'ic&#244;ne d&#233;sir&#233;e et l'ic&#244;ne de chacun des fichiers s&#233;lectionn&#233;s se change.

C'est certain que ce n'est pas parfaitement ce que je recherche... mais &#224; date c'est ce que j'ai trouv&#233; de mieux et c'est beaucoup mieux que de le faire &#224; la main &#224; chaque fichier.

Vous en connaisez d'autres?

Merci


----------



## bompi (22 Septembre 2007)

Je redirige vers le sous-forum Customisation, plus appropri&#233;.


----------

